# Binding an AR6000 receiver to a DX6i



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

If you replace your DX6 with a DX6i transmitter, you will probably want to keep the receivers you already have installed in your locomotives. The manual is deficient when it comes to the binding process for receivers other than the AR6200. Since most steamers use the AR6000 receiver and have them already installed, here is the binding process I discovered on my own. 

1. Make sure the batteries in the transmitter and receiver are fully charged. 
2. Have all your servos connected to the receiver. 
3. Make sure the power to the receiver is OFF. 
4. Put the binding plug in the BAT port of the receiver. 
5. Put the power plug in any free port on the receiver. 
6. Turn the power to the receiver ON. Note that the LED in the receiver will start blinking. 
7. Put the throttle stick in the fail safe position (normally the left stick in the down or off position). The other settings will hold their last position. 
8. Pull and hold the trainer switch on the top of the transmitter toward you while turning the transmitter power switch ON. 
9. Hold the trainer switch until the LED in the receiver goes solid (this may take many seconds while the transmitter searches for the correct code). 
10. When the LED in the receiver stops blinking and goes solid, the system has connected and the receiver is bound to the transmitter and you can release the trainer lever. 
11. Remove the bind plug from the receiver. 
12. Turn the receiver OFF. 
13. Turn the transmitter OFF. 
14. Turn the transmitter back ON. 
15. Turn the receiver power to ON. It will take a few seconds for the receiver and transmitter to connect. 
16. Test your controls to make sure you have proper servo movement. 
17. If all is okay, you are finished. STORE THE BINDING PLUG NEAR THE RECEIVER. 
18. Fail-safe positions are set during binding, and usually it is only necessary to bind the receiver to the transmitter once. The only time it is necessary to rebind is if you wish to use a different transmitter or to change the fail-safe positions.


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Carl, 
Thanks for this very helpful tip. Especially the part about rebinding after changing servo setting etc.


----------



## steam8hack (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By weaverc on 07/02/2008 7:18 AM
If you replace your DX6 with a DX6i, you will probably want to keep the transmitters you already have installed in your locomotives. 



I thought the receiever, that small thingy, went in the loco and the transmitter, the big thingy, you held in your hands? Maybe that's why the trouble binding them?


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Carl - I had thought the dx6i was a DSM2 system, which are not compatible with the older receivers like the AR6200. Learn something new every day.


----------



## jtutwiler (May 29, 2008)

The DX6i is DSM2 and is reverse compatible with older technology as well. This is the reason why I bought it


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Steamhack, it was a slip and I have since corrected it. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif 

John, DX6i advertising says the following: 
The 6-channel DX6i uses the same full-range DSM2™ technology found in the Spektrum DX7 and includes an impressive list of programming features ... that are simple to access and use. It comes with the new AR6200 DSM2 6-channel receiver that is robust enough to use in large models yet compact enough fit in many park flyers. The DX6i is also compatible with all existing Spektrum aircraft receivers.


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you sure about he last step about servo movement settings needing to be rebound? Since the Spectrum radios are primarily designed for Aircraft use, this requirement would be a show stopper, for me and many other fliers, and this radio would not follow the normal computer radio protocall of all model memories (servo settings) are stored in the transmitter. I know the radio has a model specific memory which I would expect would require rebounding when placed into another model. 

Thanks 
Steve


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, 
I got the last step information about the DX6i from a Spektrum dealer and he was NOT correct. I will make a change to the list below. 

Spectrum says "Fail-safe positions are set during binding, and usually it is only necessary to bind the receiver to the transmitter once. The only time it is necessary to rebind is if you wish to use a different transmitter or to change the fail-safe positions." I assume from this statement that all other information is stored in the transmitter. 

In the DX6i manual, it states, "Once bound, the receiver will only connect to the transmitter when the previously bound model memory is selected." This does not say where the memory is, but probably in the transmitter. 
One unique thing about the 6i that is different from the 6 is that it is now model specific and you cannot inadvertenly run a model with another model's settings once the receiver and transmitter are bound, a feature called ModelMatch™. 

Good catch.


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for checking on that, Steve


----------

